# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  question  propos du chargement et affichage du contenu d'un fichier vrml

## blueLight

Bonjour,
J'ai le problme suivant :
J'utilise une librairie pour charger les fichiers vrml, ce qui se fait correctement, sauf que quand j'ai plusieurs objets, ceux-ci sont tous plac  l'origine mme s'ils ne l'taient pas au moment o ils ont t conus, ils sont donc confondus.
Mais quand j'importe dans 3ds max le mme fichier, les objets sont plac comme il faut. Quelqu'un saurait il pourquoi et pourrait m'aider ?

----------


## Mindiell

Salut,

A mon humble avis, ta librairie ne prend pas en charge le placement des objets. Elle ne sait pas trouver l'inforamtion ou bien ne s'en occupe pas.
Ou alors tu as loup un truc lors de la lecture de ce fichier via la lib.

Tout simplement,

----------

